# The high mountain of Christian profession



## MW (Mar 10, 2008)

William Perkins:



> "By faith Moses ... refused to be called the son of Pharaoh's daughter."
> 
> His refusal was not in word but in deed; for if we read the whole history of Moses, we shall not find that he spake either to Pharaoh, or to his daughter, or to any other to this effect, that he would not be her heir nor called her son, but we find that he did it in deed; for when he came to age, he left the court oftentimes, and went to visit his brethren to comfort them, to defend them, and to take part with them. And hence we must learn, not so much to give ourselves to know and to talk of matters of religion, as to do and practise the same both before God and men. This did Moses. It is the common fault of our age that we can be content to hear the doctrine of religion taught unto us, yea, many will learn it and often speak thereof, but few there be that make conscience to do the things they hear and speak of. But let us learn of Moses to put those things in practice which we learn and profess, and in silence do them; for the fewer words the better, unless our deeds be answerable. If any of us were to walk upon the top of some high mountain, we would leave off talking, and look unto our steps for fear of falling. Behold, when we enter the profession of Christianity, we are set upon an high mountain; for the way of life is on high, and Christianity is _the high calling of God_ (Phil. 3:14). We therefore must be wise, as Solomon saith, Prov. 15:24, and look well to our conversation, having a strait watch over all our ways through the whole course of our life, even to the end of our days, and not stand so much on speaking and talking as on doing; _for the doer of the work shall be blessed in his deed_, James 1:25. This is the thing we must look unto as the only ornament of our profession declaring that we have the power of godliness; but if deeds be wanting, our religion is vain – we are like the _fig-tree_ which Christ cursed, _having leaves and no fruit_ (Matt. 21:19).


----------

